# Are original Arc Flashlights in demand as collectables?



## geardoc (Jan 23, 2013)

I notice that the original ARC Flashlight went out of business. Do their
early LED have collectable value?


----------



## Nicrod (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh great! now I have to take care of them.


----------



## dougie (Mar 6, 2013)

I've one of the first Arc AAA's to have been made. It has sat on a keyring since the day I received it and has taken more abuse than I ever thought possible. As a result of mixing it with keys and change in my pocket it now no longer has any anodising and the body has worn smooth. However, the light works first time every time and seemingly will live for quite a few more years yet. It isn't a pocket rocket but it was and is an enduring testimony to a great design and great engineer.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 7, 2013)

I just put a lithium AA in an ARC AA for my desk flashlight. It's made of unobtainium. Like all ARCs, it's a real pet for the hands.


----------



## Nicrod (Mar 7, 2013)

dougie said:


> I've one of the first Arc AAA's to have been made. It has sat on a keyring since the day I received it and has taken more abuse than I ever thought possible. As a result of mixing it with keys and change in my pocket it now no longer has any anodising and the body has worn smooth. However, the light works first time every time and seemingly will live for quite a few more years yet. It isn't a pocket rocket but it was and is an enduring testimony to a great design and great engineer.



Wow! What a great story, thank you. These little arcs are so neat. I had a maratac AAA I wore on my keyring, and I'm prone to dropping my keys from time to time. lo and Behold me dropping my keys killed the maratac. I went to use it one day and nothing. I thought the cell was dead, put a new one in and Nope! Dead! So I was lucky enough to find a older Arc AAA on the MP and put that on my keys now. There's nothing in it that can break now if I drop my keys with it. So simple yet elegant. Gotta love it! 

Nick


----------



## lildave (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife took my red CPF edition.


----------



## Kamerat (Mar 9, 2013)

dougie said:


> I've one of the first Arc AAA's to have been made. It has sat on a keyring since the day I received it and has taken more abuse than I ever thought possible. As a result of mixing it with keys and change in my pocket it now no longer has any anodising and the body has worn smooth. However, the light works first time every time and seemingly will live for quite a few more years yet. It isn't a pocket rocket but it was and is an enduring testimony to a great design and great engineer.



Picture??? Would love to see it!!


----------



## foreman (Mar 9, 2013)

my arc aaa is still working after all those years.


----------



## smokinbasser (Oct 18, 2013)

I still have possesion of one of the CPF red AAA and one of the green AAA with the "P" leds. Plus one of the 123 LS with the single 123 and two AA body by the puter. Built like tanks (not weight wise) I also have two of the RGB AAA lites. I did find putting small balls of aluminium foil in the bottom of the bodies makes it much easier to turn on.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Nov 20, 2013)

The Arc LED flashlights were the first commercially produced lights with a high-flux LED in them. There are all sorts of rare and interesting Arc lights out there, especially the elusive blue Lumileds Arc.

.


----------

